# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  ارجوكم اريد الفلاشة بتاع التابلت Polariod mid 2809

## ouaazza

ارجوكم اريد الفلاشة بتاع التابلت Polariod mid 2809 PCE02.133

----------

